# Bead Cavity Wall Insulation... 2nd time



## gunnerfitzy (30 Jan 2010)

Hi guys,

Parents house is 35 years old, cavity wall and had the white bead insulation put in when constructed.

When new windows went in about 10 years ago this bead just poored out. The house is extremely cold now so we made enquries about getting the walls insulated with beads again.

I rang one company and as soon as the rep heard that it was done before he said that they would be unable to do it the second time. He said that the only option now would be to put insulating panel on the inside or outside of the house.

My mother rang another company and they said no problem with the 'rebeading' . They came out and gave a quote.

Would anyone know why one company would say yes and another say no?

Would the fact that there walls were previously insulated with beads mean that the walls can not be rebeaded?

Would anyone have any advice on if we should go ahead and get the beads pumped into the walls?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LouisCribben (30 Jan 2010)

The guy who said he couldnt put in beads a second time, you should ask him why he said he couldnt do it.

There should be no problem putting in beads a second time.......


----------



## gunnerfitzy (30 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the reply LouisCribben,

I'm trying to get some facts and opinions before looking for an explanation from this guy. My fear is that the guy who said no is right and that if I go ahead with getting the work done by the other company then it will be money down the drain.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (30 Jan 2010)

There is a possibility that the beading doesn't fall out in a symmetrical way. Thereby leaving pockets of beading and voids. It may be hard to get everywhere 100%. Just my own take on things.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (30 Jan 2010)

Hmmm true is guess. So is it just a judgement call?


----------



## doyler (2 Feb 2010)

i would agree it would leave voids and so it would depend on where they would drill to put in the new bead, they usually pump in a type of glue when installing the bead and so it should not have came out when getting new windows in


----------



## hopalong (2 Feb 2010)

is it cavity blocks or cavity between walls.


----------



## threebedsemi (4 Feb 2010)

I think you would really need to get a thermal image of each elevation of the building prepared. This should clearly show where the insulation is currently missing 
(i.e. the locations of the most heat loss would be apparent) and would give a contractor a good idea of where he needed to pump this time around.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (4 Feb 2010)

hopalong said:


> is it cavity blocks or cavity between walls.



Cavity wall



threebedsemi said:


> I think you would really need to get a thermal image of each elevation of the building prepared. This should clearly show where the insulation is currently missing
> (i.e. the locations of the most heat loss would be apparent) and would give a contractor a good idea of where he needed to pump this time around.



That's interesting! Expensive?


----------



## threebedsemi (5 Feb 2010)

gunnerfitzy
sorry, i'm not sure what this costs, if you are having trouble finding people to price this let me know and i can dig out a few names. 
if you do get it done, be prepared to be surprised at the amount of heat loss you see!


----------



## house (9 Feb 2010)

hi guys 
does any one know approx cost per m2 or m3 of filling a cavity with insulations beads?


----------



## threebedsemi (11 Feb 2010)

it depends on the cavity width (which tells you the volumne of beads required).
Ballpark figure would be €7 - €8 for an existing house, and €8 - €9 for a new build, both ex VAT


----------



## house (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks threebedsemi

but are you quoting for a standard 100mm cavity to be filled??


----------



## threebedsemi (16 Feb 2010)

House
Sorry if i wasnt clear. The exact price cost depends on the volumn of beads/foam required, which is determined by the size of the cavity. The price of €8-9 thus relates to a clear cavity of 100-120mm thick, the figure of €7-8 assumes an older cavity (generally 75mm) or a 100mm cavity with 25mm partial-fill insulation already in place. The prices were correct as of 5 months ago, things may have changed in the meantime.


----------

